# 2005 Altima tail light/ brake light problems



## wristy (Feb 2, 2011)

My passenger side tail light is out, I went to change the bulb and found that it will not go all the way into the socket. I can push the bulb in but it just works its way loose and the light is out again.

What does it take to change out the socket? Can I get just the socket or do I have buy the whole tail light assembly?

Thanks!


----------

